

Was the Flash Crash Apple's Fault? - drawkbox
http://www.minyanville.com/businessmarkets/articles/apple-microsoft-flash-crash-market-capitalization/6/7/2010/id/28621?page=full

======
wglb
No. Bad headline, article confuses correlation and causation, not thoughtful.

